# Embossed maple leaves



## marting11 (May 4, 2014)

Hello, I've found these two bottles in a dump in southern Quebec. They are 12.5 inches tall and they have maple leaves embossed all over them. They also have a very light amethyst shade. My best guess is maple syrup. Has anyone seen these before and know more info about them?







Thanks!


----------



## sunrunner (May 4, 2014)

never seen that bottle,it most likely maple syrup.looks like a rose lemon bottle.nice.


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

Cool looking bottles, they look like they could have held Maple Leaf Whisky?Probably a syrup, just doesn't have the "syrupy" bottle shape to it.


----------



## botlguy (May 4, 2014)

Looks just like the Rose's Lime juice to me, (from that picture) what's the difference? I know you are Canadian but are you sure those are MAPLE leaves?


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 5, 2014)

Agreed, lime water, either Rose's or Lytle & Co.'s (Toronto) -- can't recall which had the vine and leaf pattern.


----------



## marting11 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.



			
				botlguy said:
			
		

> Looks just like the Rose's Lime juice to me, (from that picture) what's the difference? I know you are Canadian but are you sure those are MAPLE leaves?





			
				mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> Agreed, lime water, either Rose's or Lytle & Co.'s (Toronto) -- can't recall which had the vine and leaf pattern.



Actually, it's hard to tell if they are maple or vine leaves. But I didn't even think of vine leaves in the first place so thanks for pointing me in that direction. The shape of the bottle does look like a lime juice bottle but I didn't find this exact one on Google. I didn't find pictures of the Lytle & Co one though, so that could be it. 
Here are a couple close-up pictures.


----------



## botlguy (May 5, 2014)

With you being a Canuck (certainly no offense meant, I love Canadians except those who whip the tar out of my Pee Wee hockey Grandson  []) I would think you know what a Maple Leaf looks like. (Or maybe this Yank is sorely mistaken.) That leaf has 5 sections / points. Doesn't a Maple Leaf have only 3? I'm still pretty certain it is a Lime Juice bottle. Now I'm curious. Really, I'm not trying to be a Smart A**


----------



## marting11 (May 5, 2014)

Maple leaves do have 5 points. Here's a sugar maple leaf






In comparison, some vine leaves :





Both these leaves have a similar structure and the embossed pattern is probably not entirely accurate so honestly, it's hard to tell. The difference I can see is that on the embossed leaves, the lower 2 points are more pronounced and that would correspond to the maple leaf more than the vine leaf.

But yeah, it looks like a lime juice bottle.


----------



## botlguy (May 5, 2014)

Mea Culpa! My bad! Like I said, (I think), What do I know? I was going from memory which at 75 is failing fast. I think I'll keep my fingers quiet.


----------



## botlguy (May 5, 2014)

Mea Culpa! My bad! Like I said, (I think), What do I know? I was going from memory which at 75 is failing fast. I think I'll keep my fingers quiet.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2014)

I was thinking grape vines myself and a wine bottle.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 6, 2014)

Some Canadian maple leaves have zero points, most especially when it counts, like my Toronto Maple Leafs, who went from challenging the Bruins for tops in their division to dropping out of play-off contention in three quick weeks.


----------



## 143Tallboy (May 6, 2014)

I'm not sure what these bottles were used for either but I can confirm I've dug at least one complete example and several broken ones in dumps in Central/Eastern Ontario.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 6, 2014)

T.A. Lytle, Toronto -- confirmed via this eBay listing:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271479330818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## botlguy (May 6, 2014)

mctaggart67 said:
			
		

> T.A. Lytle, Toronto -- confirmed via this eBay listing:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271479330818?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Gosh, I knew you Canucks spelled funny, as in Colour vs. Color, but this must be like the old Ebonics of the USA a number of years back. [8D][][] Kidding of course. From that eBay listing.For bidding is light purple glass botle (soda?) mark "T.A.LYTLE Co.Ltd - TORONTO".The botle is 12,5 inchs  tall and comming with maple leafs decoration- no scratch, no cracks.The color of botle is light,light ourple What colour is ourple?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2014)

Oh, the pickle packers. May be ketchup, wine, juice, syrup or any number of food stuffs. I doubt pickle were in it though.


----------



## 143Tallboy (May 7, 2014)

Apparently they made a "Canada Brand" ketchup, this would be a good bottle for it with the maple leaves. I guess we will need to see a labelled version to verify. They also made a Lime Juice cordial and raspberry vinegar, could have been one of these too.
The shape of the bottle reminds me of the Rose's Lime Cordial


----------

